
Voicemod and Stream Deck – The definitive audio solution - QWERTY1985
https://www.voicemod.net/stream-deck/
======
dang
This submission might interest the HN community, but probably not as currently
written. Instead you should post it as a Show HN and have a page that gives a
lot more technical information. You should also add an initial comment to the
thread giving the backstory of how you came to work on this, and explaining
what's different about it. That tends to seed discussion in a good direction.

